# LiveVisionKit



## Crowsinc (Mar 8, 2022)

Crowsinc submitted a new resource:

LiveVisionKit - Provides GPU accelerated real-time computer vision and image processing tools.



> View attachment 81435
> 
> LiveVisionKit (LVK)  provides GPU accelerated real-time computer vision and image processing tools for manipulating and enhancing livestreams or recorded video. Features include real-time video stabilization, adaptive de-blocking, lens correction, image enhancement and more!
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## PROGRAMMIST116 (Apr 15, 2022)

Hello guys, pleasee add chromakey this computer vision. I think a lot of people would support this idea.


----------



## Crowsinc (Jun 23, 2022)

Crowsinc updated LiveVisionKit with a new update entry:

1.2.0



> LiveVisionKit 1.2.0 has been released, bringing improvements to stabilization and DirectX11-OpenCL interop that allows all filters to be ran as effect filters on Windows. You can now run the stabilization filter on suitable VR games!
> 
> Changes​Linux & Windows​
> Added optional suppression functionality to the video stabilizer, allowing...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## sarahroxon (Sep 21, 2022)

Crowsinc said:


> Crowsinc updated LiveVisionKit with a new update entry:
> 
> 1.2.0
> 
> ...


Oh what a great experience
Thank you!
slope game​


----------



## Crowsinc (Nov 1, 2022)

Crowsinc updated LiveVisionKit with a new update entry:

1.2.1



> LiveVisionKit 1.2.1 is here! This update brings the Linux version into feature parity with the Windows release, along with initial support for language translations (Spanish and English only at the moment), and various fixes and improvements that aim to make the use of LiveVisionKit a bit more robust.
> 
> *Note that OBS-Studio 27.2.4 versions have been provided for backwards compatibility, named 'OBS27...' - these will be discontinued going forwards.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Babs Johnson (Dec 12, 2022)

Crowsinc said:


> Crowsinc updated LiveVisionKit with a new update entry:
> 
> 1.2.1
> 
> ...


Is there a Mac version? or can I use the zip package and put it in my plugin folder for OBS?


----------



## Crowsinc (Dec 14, 2022)

Babs Johnson said:


> Is there a Mac version? or can I use the zip package and put it in my plugin folder for OBS?


Hi, there is no Mac version available. The plugin can only be used with Windows and Linux at the moment.


----------



## Babs Johnson (Dec 17, 2022)

Crowsinc said:


> Hi, there is no Mac version available. The plugin can only be used with Windows and Linux at the moment.


Ok, thanks for confirming.


----------



## Paul E. (Jan 2, 2023)

Hi Crowsinc,

Thank you very much for this plugin! I've been looking for something like this for a long time and just found it a day or two ago. I'm using it for video stabilization in a church setting. We have one of our PTZ cameras mounted on the front of a balcony, and that camera shakes whenever someone walks around in the balcony. I tested this plugin a little while ago, and it seems to do a pretty good job of eliminating the image shakiness, although it doesn't completely compensate for extreme situations. I was wondering if an algorithmic customization might improve the performance for situations like mine. Currently, the settings that seem to be giving me the best results are as follows:

Smoothing Radius: 14
Crop Radius: 5%
Motion Model: Homography
Suppression Mode: Relaxed

The reason I'm asking about the algorithm is that in my case, the camera never moves once its stream is live (it only moves when other cameras are live) so the stabilization algorithm doesn't have to account for camera motion. Also, much of the scene is static throughout the live shot.

Again, thank you for this plugin! I look forward to reading your reply!


----------



## Crowsinc (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi Paul,

It's hard to say whether there could be an improvement without looking at the footage hands on. I usually find that an affine motion model works better for stationary cameras with vibrations, but it is less effective if the camera has a wide field of view. A higher crop may also help for large vibrations at the expense of losing resolution. 

Other than that, there should be some fairly major improvements coming in version 1.3. So it may just be a matter of waiting!


----------



## Paul E. (Jan 4, 2023)

I'd be happy to provide some footage, but honestly, there will already be such an improvement in our video recordings by adding this filter that I'll be happy to just wait until version 1.3 is released. Thank you so much for all your work!


----------

